# Oil Mills (West) - Dover - Early 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

I was looking through old urbex photographs on my computer, and I decided to put these up in a report - although there aren't many, at least more people can enjoy them if they are posted here! 

History quoted from http://www.du.kent-history.co.uk

_Situated behind Hammond's offices and petrol station in Dover are large numbers of tunnels that form what are known as the 'Oil Mill Caves'. These places have seen various uses over the years, including use as shelters during both world wars. Today some are still in use for storage while others have been abandoned.

This particular section (which is not linked to the other parts of the 'Oil Mills') appears to date from the early to mid nineteenth century and contains large, almost cavernous tunnels reinforced with brick. There is evidence of some parts originally having a second floor. Modern Halogen lighting has been installed although all the bulbs have burned out - the relay for the lighting still energises when the main lightswitch is operated._

Hope you enjoy the photographs... 



























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to see your stuff over here fella!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Good to see your stuff over here fella!



Thank you


----------

